# Ipod troubles?



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, it seems as of late wednesday night my ipod has been acting very strange. I am able to listen to music fine for hours and hours, and even when the battery is still at 50% the music starts to freeze and pause and skip then the ipod will just freeze itself. I have to reset it at least 1-2 times a day to get it to function properly and it's really becoming a pain to do especially when i'm doing other things. I was on the apple forums and it seems that alot of other people are having this problem aswell. Any ideas? Should I call apple? 

Also, it will occasionally not turn on even when i've had it charging for the whole night..

*Thinking of upgrading to an Ipod touch*:wave:


----------



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

P.S It's an ipod 3rd generation http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1344/1346068786_74135cafe5.jpg

And I bought it last year, these problems only started last wednesday and i've always taken great care of it. It's in a case 24/7 and it's only been dropped one time(When it was in the protective case) and it's in perfect condition x_x


----------

